# Overige rubrieken > Zorgverzekeringen en mutualtiteit >  Ziektekostenpolis premie en eigen bijdrage

## lspkbm1

Nu het nieuwe jaar weer voor de deur staat en iedereen heeft kunnen zien wat hij/zij meer (of minder) gaat betalen voor de ziektekostenpolis, wil ik u even attenderen op het volgende. 
Een Diabetes 2 patient, die onder begeleiding van specialist en dietiste, het lichaamsgewicht weet te verlagen loopt het risico voor verrassingen te komen. 
Zoals mijn vrouw, die spoot 4 x per dag insuline en sinds haar nieuwe gewicht nam zij slechts 1 pilletje van het merk Actos.
Dat ene pilletje kost ( 75 per kwartaal) dus  300 per jaar en wordt *niet* vergoed, tenzij het in combinatie met een ander middel (niet twee) dient te worden ingenomen. De verzekeraar betaalde in het verleden meer dan  1800 per jaar aan insuline met de daarbij behorende materialen (spuiten, naalden, controle apparaten en controle strips) en bovendien nog de kosten voor de consulten voor dietiste en specialist. Dat werd dus *wel* vergoed. 
Afgezien van het feit dat ik deze logica niet begrijp betekent de extra 300 en het eigen risico van 150 een aanzienlijke verhoging van mijn jaar premie, bijna 50%.
Lang leve het nieuwe zorgstelsel van Hoogervorst en Balkellende.

----------


## yasmineyeh

je kan je jaarlijkse premie verlagen door een hogere eigen risico the kiezen. sommige verzekeraar bieden interesante fortfaits, ook te zien aan je reeds bestaande medische aandoeningen. pacific prime is een internationale zorgverzekaar makelaar die met alle verschillende bekendste verzekering maatschappijen werkt en u gratis advies geeft. gelieve deze website te bekijken voor wereldwijde plannen http://www.pacificprime.com/nl/countries/ indien u vragen heeft kan u mij persoonlijk contacteren voor verdere assistentie.

----------

